# My journey to the Reformed Church is now complete!



## kodos (Mar 23, 2011)

_Moderators, I didn't know where to post this - so please move if this is inappropriate for this forum! Sorry in advance!_

We have left our current non-denominational Bible church, and have started attending a PCA church (see signature). There has been such an awesome sense of refreshment since we've started attending!

We love how God is worshiped at the PCA churches we've visited - it is incredibly deep compared to what we're used to.

Just wanted to let my brothers and sisters on the PB know how much of a blessing you folks have been in my journey from investigating TULIP (as a lurker) to wholly embracing Reformed Theology. In every case, you guys have made me do a complete 180 in my viewpoint. Whether it was the Doctrines of Grace, Covenant Theology, Infant Baptism, or worship, I've often started with a complete backwards view which has been corrected by you folks. I've never really posted much here - but just watching arguments unfold and the archives have been a real blessing.

I praise God for this place!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats on finding a good church to attend!


----------



## Curt (Mar 23, 2011)

God bless you as you continue to serve Him in a new part of His vineyard.


----------



## Andres (Mar 23, 2011)

To God be all the glory friend!


----------



## torstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Been there, done that, still astounded with gratitude at finding a denom and church to belong to. 

And the required reading is lifelong and overflowing and even the worst efforts aren't a waste of time. 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gage Browning (Mar 23, 2011)

God is good. Hello from another PCA'er in the Metroplex!


----------



## Mudharp (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations - to God be the glory!


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 23, 2011)

God bless you and yours


----------

